# exercise



## aeb54765 (Sep 2, 2014)

At what age should I start running with my pup? She is 13 weeks old and has burst of energy but I was not sure if it messed with her development?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Search "running" in the search bar on the right. There are many opinions on this. We run ours off leash primarily (95% of the time.) Hence, unless the dog is off leash trained I don't recommend running with the dog until they are one and on soft surfaces only. Ours are off leash trained, I started jogging with them as they played off leash at 6 months on trails only, they set the distance/ pace/ etc. It wasn't a scheduled run for me, I usually ran first them took them out so my expectations wouldn't alter the run, any mileage I was getting with them was extra. All on their terms, all off leash. Even now at 15 months and 2.5 yrs, we are still on soft surfaces mostly unless on a road to transition between trails.


----------



## aeb54765 (Sep 2, 2014)

I would love to have her run off leash but anytime she is off she just wants to play chase her and will not listen. She's extremely social and will run up to every single person and dog which can get annoying. I am not sure if you had that issues at all or you trained them to be able to be off leash?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Try walking her on a long 20ft check cord, then work on recall with her while she is a puppy. That's how we trained Miles. Ours also both have E collars now that they are adults.


----------

